# Stravinsky's 1940 Rite of Spring recording



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is another of my transfers from 78s. Columbia's pressings just before the war weren't very good, but I was able to get quite a bit out of it.

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Igor Stravinsky / Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York (1940)
http://www.vintageip.com/xfers/riteofspring1940.mp3


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you, I´m looking forward to checking that one. More temperamental and fluent than the later CBS.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

very enjoyable!


----------

